# Live plants before cycling?



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it ok to add live plants to an aquarium before it is fully cycled? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes.

Plants also will help put O2 into the tank and also will naturally filter out your water depending on how far your going with your planted tank. 1 or 2 plants won't do much with your tank and keeping the water in good condition and clean but 15 plants will lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They can confuse the reading a bit as they can also take out ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. and can make it harder to tell you are 'cycled', but also reduce the toxins your fish are exposed to.


----------

